# What will you be doing when the England Games on?



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

I think it's Saturday, but could be wrong. Whilst the "boys" are kicking pig skin i will be enjoying a Partagas in Dunhill. Having seen other threads, i know i'm not in a minority. So what plans do people have?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

ronin said:


> I think it's Saturday, but could be wrong. Whilst the "boys" are kicking pig skin i will be enjoying a Partagas in Dunhill. Having seen other threads, i know i'm not in a minority. So what plans do people have?


Erm......watching it ? :lol:

I ain't got any other plans tbh.....not even sure if I'll be able to pop into town to do a bit of shopping as we have a 'possible' unexploded world war 2 bomb ?!? So it's all shut down at the moment while the bomb squad try to sort it.

So.....plans are.....clean the car in the morning.......vegetate at the footie tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I'll be at AMD hoping they can figure out where the squeaking, knocking and grinding noises are coming from in my TT.

Andy.


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

supporting the opposition


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ill be greeting around 30 friends and neighbours most of whom come to my place every European and World Cup.

Match will be on on my cinema set up for them all to watch, beers will be chilled, snacks laid out and the dissapointment and heartache will begin around 5 minutes after kick off.

My Father and Father in Law will both point out, particularly after 3 beers, how they would run the England squad far better than that Swedish guy who knows nothing (according to the great Managers known as Anderson and Filmore :roll: ).

Ill sit in the corner biting my nails and erupt at every near miss or stupid decision (in my humble opinion) the ref makes.

My Mrs will embarass all the blokes by confidently showing she knows more about footy than any of us.

And 4 weeks from now ill, as usual, wonder why the hell I ever thought this time would be different when England have returned empty handed.

Its like im some sort of masochist


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Enjoying HD TV on BBC & ITV.


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

All things being well (read "as long as I get enough plumbing done tonight and tomorrow morning" :roll: ) I'll be in the pub with my m8s watching the footie on the big screen and then off to one of their houses after for the obligatory BBQ and a few drinks in the glorious sunshine! 

Dave 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Fixing P.C in the am, then getting me derby out painting me face and shouting


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Leaving work early to watch it


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I'll be sat on the beach, enjoying some peace and quiet in the sun. Poss with a cold beer to hand... 

Football will be about the thing most far from my mind. 8)


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

garyc said:


> I'll be sat on the beach, enjoying some peace and quiet in the sun. Poss with a cold beer to hand...
> 
> Football will be about the thing most far from my mind. 8)


....ain't you got 3G on yer phone ? :lol:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Taking some small boys to see the Chuckle Brothers in Croydon. The glamour of it. "To me, to you" and the Fairfield Halls. Right on!

Still, it's better than watching football, so I'm not complaining particularly


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> I'll be sat on the beach, enjoying some peace and quiet in the sun. Poss with a cold beer to hand...
> 
> Football will be about the thing most far from my mind. 8)


One sane reply so far......


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

vernan said:


> Taking some small boys to see the Chuckle Brothers in Croydon. The glamour of it. "To me, to you" and the Fairfield Halls. Right on!
> 
> Still, it's better than watching football, so I'm not complaining particularly


And now 2.....


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

The weather is due to be good so I will be finding out how poorly I take bends at high speed on my new Suzuki


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Getting up early to watch on ESPN. It kicks off at 9.00 AM East Coast time.
Bit early for a beer though.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be sat on the beach, enjoying some peace and quiet in the sun. Poss with a cold beer to hand...
> ...


My boating activities are mercifully phone free. I like to get away from all that crap at weekends. :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I am going to watch every game played in the world cup and then cry in my beer as always when England don't make the second round.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I'll be "teeing" off as the football "kicks" off!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Ill be weathcing it. If i get up early enough


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

> Taking some small boys to see the Chuckle Brothers in Croydon


I thought the Chuckle Brothers were playing in Newcastle's back four this season :lol:


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

watching it in the maldives.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Watching the Football with bout 15 mates decending round mine for some cold beer and Polish Vodka 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jonah said:


> Watching the Football with bout 15 mates decending round mine for some cold beer and Polish Vodka 8)


At last some sense, well done that man!


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Working! 
Then again I don't like football!

England football matches are a great time for a drive. The road are nice and quiet!


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

I shall be sunning myself in back garden with some nice drinks watching my 4 bunnies running round and shopping from the next directory


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

I think i will watch Debbie does Dallas :lol:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I will be watching it in the Lakes before I hit the hills. Staying up there Saturday night and then up Jakes Rake Sunday!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Sim said:


> and then up Jakes Rake Sunday!


Does Jake know? something your not telling us :wink:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

jonah said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > and then up Jakes Rake Sunday!
> ...


He's a big bugger too


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any thing but watching football


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Any thing but watching football


Do you fancy a pie party :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

clay-pigeon shooting, 4x4 driving course, corporate entertainment etc etc   

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Any thing but watching football
> ...


Any time m8 any time


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Being a Dad and playing with my kids, long hours at work this week and only saw them about an hour each night, so rolling on the floor with much giggling, screaming and general hilarity.

Football, bah, no competition for my two wee treasures!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Today I was dancing Salsa during the games, tomorrow and Sunday I am going to the Swedish Archipelago to spend 2 days on the island of Sandham and from Wednesday I will be swimming in the clear waters of Rhodes island in Greece for two weeks. I am doing as much as possible to avoid the silly games.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

12th of June, Italy's first match


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Starting to wonder if theres some truth in the hairdresser/TT rumour.

EDIT - nope, read some more posts, no longer wondering.

EDIT EDIT - I also experienced Salsa during the games, with some Nachos, very tasty and no Graham Norton in sight. Nice.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Leg said:


> Starting to wonder if theres some truth in the hairdresser/TT rumour.
> 
> EDIT - nope, read some more posts, no longer wondering.


LOL :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


OMG not you two as well, worlds gone mad.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Being a Dad and playing with my kids, long hours at work this week and only saw them about an hour each night, so rolling on the floor with much giggling, screaming and general hilarity.
> 
> Football, bah, no competition for my two wee treasures!


Are you sure you're in the right house?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i'm on call 

hopefully it wont be too busy :roll:


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm going to paint the garage doors and then watch them dry [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Being a Dad and playing with my kids, long hours at work this week and only saw them about an hour each night, so rolling on the floor with much giggling, screaming and general hilarity.
> ...


Wot u saying bout ma kids mo fo?! :evil:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I've just been to buy a television (for my mum).

Went into C*met where there are about 225 Televisions on, all tuned to the football (lots with their sound on, making the phasing of the acoustic in the shop really weird),
about 12 members of staff all sitting in a row in their yellow topped
uniforms watching the game ...... and ONE customer ....ME 8)

I then went out into Aylesbury town centre and it was just like
the Peugeot ad., the one where all the population are women
until the new Peugeot whatever-it-is drives into town. (Cr*p ad. IMO).
(Women were MUCH less attractive though )


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> i'm on call
> 
> hopefully it wont be too busy :roll:


me too!

and it was busy

missed it all

:?


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Like Saint we watched it on HD - You could see every drop of sweat on Sven's forehead in the second half but being Scottish I'll get me coat


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

alexasTT said:


> supporting the opposition


As well as routing for England I'll keep an eye out for our Welsh and Scotish neighbours.....................OOPS Sorry I forgot [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] :lol:

You could always come shopping or wait until Wimbledon starts and cheer the Scots on in that :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Bugger, I forgot it was on and missed it - how many runs did they get?

Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> Bugger, I forgot it was on and missed it - how many runs did they get?
> 
> Graham


 :lol: :lol: I was having a coulpe of 3 pies


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Bugger, I forgot it was on and missed it - how many runs did they get?
> ...


I had the misfortune to watch it, I've been watching football like that all year and I dont need to see anymore :evil:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Bugger, I forgot it was on and missed it - how many runs did they get?
> 
> Graham


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Beckham's goal in HD..........

http://www.binsearch.info/?b=England+vs ... 29&max=250

or even thw whole game 7gb worth in HD.

http://www.binsearch.info/?b=world.cup. ... 29&max=250

Unlimited or not I'l think I'll save my bandwidth


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Wasn't even his!! Oh - thanks for the link JC - but this time I won't bother as I saw it live in HD :wink:

PS - you up to 1tb yet?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I watched a game of men against boys (maybe a little harsh) in the shape of the first rugby international between South Africa and Scotland. Funnily enough, not one mention of it in the BBC/ITV/SKY news apart from the 5 minute local news bulletin on the BBC. Apparently there was some other tournament going on featuring one of the other "home nations" that merited 10 minutes worth of attention on the main bulletin instead.


----------

